# Redports.org



## roddierod (Dec 9, 2014)

Does anyone know the status of http://redports.org? The site seems to be gone.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 9, 2014)

Try http://www.freshports.org

Edit: Oh, wait. Redports is something else. I have no idea why it's not working.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 9, 2014)

There are contact options at http://web.archive.org/web/20140811001550/http://www.redports.org/ and you can contact the person listed in the domain's whois information.


----------



## roddierod (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks. I couldn't find any mention using Google. I'll try whois.


----------



## fonz (Dec 9, 2014)

The contact for Redports is Bernhard Fröhlich: decke at freebsd dot org.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 9, 2014)

See also Bernhard Fröhlich's reply at https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/redports/VCmWKakdvvA.


----------

